# ShortCuts



## Graham (Jun 19, 2016)

Although we are only a few days away from our official summer (here in the northern hemisphere) and the longest day of the year, the weather in Nova Scotia belies it.

Our summer issue of ShortCuts deals with woodworking joints, the various types available, their strengths and weaknesses. We look at flooring and the latest innovations.
Our Tool Test covers some great new tools that will save time and effort and a circular saw blade that cuts through steel beams. Take a look!

-- 
The very best is the least that I can do
Graham McCulloch
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 19, 2016)

Good to see you back Graham!


----------



## Graham (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks Old Dog
Graham


----------



## nealtw (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay, we can call off the search, it's been a while.


----------



## Graham (Jun 27, 2016)

Neal, don't pay the ransom........I escaped
Graham


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

Good thing, I was about ready to pay for the dozen donuts they demanded.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, it's eleven donuts, I got hungry. Sorry.


----------



## Graham (Jun 27, 2016)

Sheesh! Only eleven, I hope they had icing on them> 
G


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

They were Timmies, I guess oldog isn't fussy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2016)

What the heck is a Timmies?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=tim+...mcnNAhUU9WMKHa_sAE4Q_AUICSgC&biw=1682&bih=835


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, we don't have them round here. 

https://www.krispykreme.com/


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

Burger king bought Tim Hortons so they will be there soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Haven't been to a Burger King in 10 years, maybe more....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

The last time I was there I had a cup of their JOE, the worst coffee . then I noticed one employee come in with coffee from starbucks for them to drink.


----------



## Graham (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually they are called Tim Bits. They are the holes from the Tim Horton's Donuts in a variety of flavors and they are delicious. But mostly in Canada.
Graham


----------

